# Are there any free websites for selling photos? Read description.



## CamCracker (Apr 5, 2010)

Hello. I have been looking for a website that offers a storefront to sell your photos for free. It can be software, or online, just as long as people can type in the link I give them in the address bar and they can see all my photos. I have tried stock photography websites, but that's not what I want. I am interested in something that lets me control what photos are on the website, and not a website that chooses from the ones you upload.

I have no credit card, or anyway of paying a fee for selling photos. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## CamCracker (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks, but I don't have the skills to make a website. I have a paypal account, but it's not hooked up to a bank account because I don't have one. But are there any websites that allow for what I asked and is free?

EDIT: I do have a website, but it doesn't allow you to put a paypal button unless you pay extra.


----------



## Alan92RTTT (Apr 5, 2010)

flickr.com lets people order prints from the images you post. I do not believe that you get any $$ from prints they sell. 


You can also use cafepress.com to upload and sell prints. You control how much you charge over their "costs". I know a photographer that does this and I got an 8x11 print of an image and it looks great.


----------



## myfotoguy (Apr 5, 2010)

Do you have a family member with an account that could set something up? You could use Flikr or similar to post images, and put in image comments to contact you to purchase the image. Most people deal with paypal person to person online, or through a service where you are required to have an account (pay fees).

I'm not a ware of any servivces that allow you to sell your stuff for free, without a bank account and receive a check in the mail if something sells.


----------



## aliciaqw (Apr 5, 2010)

You can try InstaProofs.  I think they charge 15% but if you simply want to host your images there and then have clients email you their choices, I'm sure you could do it that way.

Maybe you can do the same with Zenfolio or SmugMug.


----------



## aliciaqw (Apr 5, 2010)

myfotoguy said:


> Do you have a family member with an account that could set something up? You could use Flikr or similar to post images, and put in image comments to contact you to purchase the image. Most people deal with paypal person to person online, or through a service where you are required to have an account (pay fees).
> 
> I'm not a ware of any servivces that allow you to sell your stuff for free, without a bank account and receive a check in the mail if something sells.


 

I'm pretty sure Zenfolio and InstaProofs have an option to mail you a check once a month.


----------



## Gaerek (Apr 5, 2010)

Without a bank account or credit card, it's going to be very difficult to set anything up that will allow people to pay you online. I'm not trying to be unhelpful here, but cash transactions don't work too well online. Chances are, you're going to need to get one or both. There might be some other options, but like the old adage says, "You need to spend money to make money," and my other favorite, "There's no such thing as a free lunch."


----------



## myfotoguy (Apr 5, 2010)

aliciaqw said:


> myfotoguy said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have a family member with an account that could set something up? You could use Flikr or similar to post images, and put in image comments to contact you to purchase the image. Most people deal with paypal person to person online, or through a service where you are required to have an account (pay fees).
> ...


 
Maybe I misundersttod, or read into it. But my impression was the OP is looking for a free solution. They have no bank account, so they can't pay for Zenfolio. Not sure if InstaProofs is free or not.


----------



## aliciaqw (Apr 5, 2010)

myfotoguy said:


> aliciaqw said:
> 
> 
> > myfotoguy said:
> ...


 
Is there a subscription fee for Zenfolio?  I know there isn't one for InstaProofs-- they just charge you 15% of your total sales (or something similar).


----------



## anm90 (Apr 5, 2010)

In order to make profit off of Zenfolio you have to have their pro account which is $100/year. Zenfolio | Features and Plans


----------



## myfotoguy (Apr 5, 2010)

aliciaqw said:


> myfotoguy said:
> 
> 
> > aliciaqw said:
> ...


 
Zenfolio - yes.

I see Instaproofs is free to host for something like 270 days. You fulfill the order yourself. Ship it from the post office or shipping hub after printing it local is the way to do it then I guess. It appears that might be an option for the OP.


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Apr 5, 2010)

Take a look at jAlbum... I've never used it for selling photos... but there is a setting in there that allow you to link a photo a paypal account for people to purchase.

I use jAlbum for all of my photo publishing.  Just never tried it for selling...

Web photo album - create stunning web photo gallery and publish to jalbum.net or your own site


----------

